# Pakeso Ahnu Ro Cha Gi (def or off)



## trueaspirer (Jun 12, 2006)

There are two types of Pakeso Ahnu Ro Cha Gi (outside inside kick). One is defensive and one is offensive. In the defensive one, you bend your knee, sending your foot smashing into your opponent. This move is meant for disarming opponents or knocking their arm out of the way. However, what is the other version for? It is not very practical, has no real applicable use. I have never seen it in a form, and never used it during sparring. Does anyone know what this kick is used for?


----------



## Makalakumu (Jun 12, 2006)

I would say you have it backwards.  The pakeso used defensively looks really cool, but has little practical value.  I've seen some federation ill soo shik where it is used to "block" a punch or other implements like a knife thrust and all I can say is good luck.  It ain't happening.  

On the other hand, the pakeso used offensively, this is called a crescent kick btw, this can be a very effective kick.  I've seen it used in MMA competitions.  It is as fast as a roundhouse kick and can effectively be used to kick someone in the head, without turning the hips over.


----------



## mjd (Jun 16, 2006)

Use your imagination, play around with different applications, see what you can come up with, I agree with the head strike, very effective.

try this, take a partner into a reverse wrist lock, take them to the floor at different levels, throw the Pakaso Ahnaro kick to the back of the partners arm, striking at various points from the shoulder to the elbow and see what can happen, like any technic you'll have to adjust your foot movement to get the proper effect and accuracy of the striking points. 

I have seen several breaking demo's done with a baseball bat, breaking the bat using the same technic I mentioned above.

experiment, think outside the box, I am sure there are many other applications.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jun 16, 2006)

mjd said:
			
		

> I have seen several breaking demo's done with a baseball bat, breaking the bat using the same technic I mentioned above.


 
Could you describe that in more detail?  Very curious...


----------



## Ian wallace (Jun 18, 2006)

it could be a preparation for an ax kick, but useing it corectly it is a more powerfull version than bending the knee, understand that in tang soo do we use speed to develop power and each kick has a purpose, im a 3rd dan going for my masters, and i remember asking myself the same question, any question or help you need just ask no probs!!!!
       tang soo!!!!!!!!!
                                         Ian


----------



## mjd (Jun 21, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Could you describe that in more detail? Very curious...


 
Referance, demo breaking a ball bat using Pakuro Anheso Cha Ki, I have seen it done twice, 

1. the bat was held at a ~20/30 degree angle directly in front off the demonstrator with the bat angle toward them holding the bat top with right hand, the kick was thrown (left) out in front of the bat snapping the knee back towards themself (bat) striking with the instep at the center of the bat breaking it, looked very cool.

2. another was similar, but the fat end of the bat was held by a parnter at head height, this was also very cool.


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 22, 2006)

In 2 of my forms, there is a crescent kick which is explained to me as a defense against a grab to the wrist.  We've also tried it against a punch, which doesn't seem very practical, and we were just kind of playing around with "will it work?".


----------



## mjd (Jun 28, 2006)

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> In 2 of my forms, there is a crescent kick .


 
What are your 2 Hyungs?


----------



## Silverwing (Jul 6, 2006)

Where I train my instructers all stress that there is no defensive techniques.  They say that if you use ha dan mah ki to stop a kick you break your opponents leg.  Ahnuso Paku ro mah ki to stop a punch breaks the arm, ect.  We follow the same principle for kicks so we recognize any way of doing the kick as a way to smash our opponent, although I admit I'm not sure what you mean by two ways of doing the kick.  We have only ever done Pakuso ahnu ro cha ki along with pakuso ahnu ro poto oly ki during warm ups.


----------



## mjd (Jul 15, 2006)

In the global since I look at it in the reverse, there is no offense only defense, what is smashed, broken or maimed is done only to defend ourselves, therefore it is defensive.

In a technical since there is no difference, all techniques can block a path and or attack a body part. 

Even simple movement has both principles, when you step to the side you are avoiding (defensive), the end point of the movement can make contact (offensive) or be in a position to make contact.

Tang Soo Do is defensive by nature in it's core beliefs, defensive does not mean passive, it means we only use what we know to defend our selves, families, property.

The codes and tenets of TSD all are design around developing the character of an individual to maintain values of honor, respect, loyalty, integrity, humility, etc, all non aggression type valves.

If you ever use your skills of TSD, it should only be for the purpose of defense.


----------



## Sipsoo Dragon (Jul 17, 2006)

There are two types of cresent kick and it is to do with the way the foot is positioned.

The hyungs that I know of that use the cresent kick are:

Kong Sang Koon
Bassai
Pyung Ahn Sam Dan

There are also other hyungs in TSD that use only 1 cresent kick e.g. Pyung Ahn Oh Dan.

If you want a more detailed definition of the cresent kick just drop me a line.

Pil Seung

Ken


----------



## EmperorOfKentukki (Aug 14, 2006)

Ahneso Pahkero Chagi...and its counterpart, Pahkeso Ahnero Chagi...are more than simply 'crescent kicks'.   By focusing on the impact...you miss much of the purpose and usefulness of the motion.  Either can be used in offence or defense...and sometimes the best defense is a good offense (I think the cook Mel from the show "Alice" said that).  The part of the foot or leg you strike with, the target you strike to, the angle of attack and the rotation of your body can all affect the application and the outcome.  The purpose of the kick is not just the kick...but the development of the motion and the knowledge of its varied use.

And yes...I have seen the Outside Inside Cresent used offensively (like a smack in the chops).  Hell...I've done it!  In competion no less!

JH


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Mar 28, 2007)

Thought I'd revive this thread, because it interests me a bit, and because several good points are raised.

The "outside-inside" kick is a pretty deceptive title, and for good reason -- it's a pretty deceptive kick. Done right, the foot comes straight up, as if it would be an ahp chagi (or ahp podol rigi), instead of, as beginners do, going out first and coming in a circle inwards. The difference comes in the hook at the end. Whereas an ahp chagi uses its power on the way up, a pakeso anuro chagi (I'm giving up on spelling here...) comes up fast but then slams down hard. It's tricky to use, but very useful. 

I'm going to echo what upnorthkyosa said about using it to block a punch/knife. If you're pretty durn good, go for it, but it's primarily used for coming down as a strike to the body. Taking into consideration the range issue, if you see your opponent coming at you with an attack, say a roundhouse kick with the right leg, a good counter would be to bring up your left foot and reach in to slam that person on the face/shoulder before that kick gets any momentum. With practice, this is feasible (I've seen/felt it done). The beauty of the outside-inside crescent kick is that the crescent part is all on the way down. Smash the opponent on top of the nose, down on the collar bone, what have you, you now end up with your foot still in a face-kicking position. 

So, to go back to a defensive use, if your opponent comes at you with a punch, or even, to an extent, a kick, you can use a quick outside-inside kick to move the attack aside and smash your opponent in the face with a round kick/side kick. TSD is a kicking art; no doubt about that.


----------

